# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Dự là offline đột xuất tối t7 tới

## CKD

Tình hình là rất tình hình!

Vào t7 tới có cái hệ thống giàn khoan thăm dò dầu mỏ.. ý lộn.. thăm dò nhiệt được kéo từ tọa độ 121B.MT.PNK.TPCT hướng về tọa độ 481.43. TC.P14.QTB.HCM... với tốc độ kinh khủng

Nên CKD lên tiếng kêu gọi có một buổi off nho nhỏ bàn về kế hoạch hợp tác, tác chiến, tiêu diệt kẻ thù bia.

Do tình hình chưa biết có bao nhiêu chiến hữu cùng chung tay hợp tác, tác chiến nên chưa xác định được quy mô, nếu nhiều bạn hữu cùng tham gia gì thành buổi off lớn lớn  :Wink: 

Vậy các bạn nào thu xếp tham gia thì để lại tên nhé...

Thời gian dự là chiều tối, chắc sau 19h. Địa điểm thì tính sau tùy theo số lượng đồng minh cùng tham gia.

Mô hình công tác theo kiểu cambuchia muôn thuở. BTC sẽ tổng kết số lượng, thăm dò vị trí và ra thông báo sau cùng qua sms. Do đó ai ko để lại số dt thì không nhận được thông tin cuối cùng nha.

----------

Mr.L, Quang_Q7

----------


## Gamo

Chuyện gì chứ ăn nhậu thì đi  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.L

vãi "Vào t7 tới có cái hệ thống giàn khoan thăm dò dầu mỏ.. ý lộn.. thăm dò nhiệt được kéo từ tọa độ 121B.MT.PNK.TPCT hướng về tọa độ 481.43. TC.P14.QTB.HCM... với tốc độ kinh khủng"  :Embarrassment: 
có cần show trình diễn công nghệ dò nhiệt hok anh ^^

----------


## anhcos

Hờ hờ, có dịp để gặp bác gamo tí nhỉ. Mà t7 tuần này phải không CKD, ráng làm sớm hơn 7h đi, mình cũng ham hố đu theo với bà con.

----------


## Nam CNC

đầu dò nhiệt bé téo tẹo thì sao dò chính xác , người có 1 khúc thì làm sao đầu dò dài được , nhưng mà tội nghiệp mai anh làm cái sơ mi có gai cho cái đầu dò ấy cho.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chao bác Anhcos, đang tính wa bác học hỏi đây. Thứ bảy này em khoảng 7h mới xong việc, huhu

----------


## Quang_Q7

Done... như đã hứa thì chú NamCNC nhớ mang theo mấy cái lò nhiệt (loại gầm cao càng tốt) để thử đầu dò nhé... kekkkeee.....

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ahdvip

> đầu dò nhiệt bé téo tẹo thì sao dò chính xác , người có 1 khúc thì làm sao đầu dò dài được , nhưng mà tội nghiệp mai anh làm cái sơ mi có gai cho cái đầu dò ấy cho.


Em lấy cái máy hàn hàn thêm khúc inox cho nó dài có được không vậy anh Nam, ^^

----------


## CKD

Dạ............ T7 tuần này đó a.
Sớm hơn cũng được ạ... chắc phải 6h hoặc 6h30 tối kéo dài đến 8h30-9h quá.

----------


## culitruong

Éo hiểu nói cái gì hết luôn, nhưng mà gần gần khu Q5 thì cho tớ tham gia.

----------


## Gamo

Vay chot lai so 4 Ly Thuong Ket luc 6h30 ha bac?

----------


## CKD

Đúng thế đó bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Có vài hình ảnh offline (chụp = máy cổ nên hơi xí)




Ai cũng uống bia thông thường.. có một anh phải bia đen của đức mới chịu uống... đúng là đạo châu âu  :Big Grin: 






Anh bên trái đang ra sức rủ rê... "_anh với em làm thêm chai nữa nhé..._"






Hôm nay anh em tám chuyện vui thật...
Có cái là có bác uống bia đen mà còn viện cớ đến trể hic hic. Bảo là lo KHOAN đến quên giờ, lở khoan rồi phải lúc cán mới chịu rút ra, không dừng nữa chừng được.

----------

anhcos, ngocanhld2802

----------


## Gamo

Cái bác uống bia đen lẽ ra mình phải xử theo luật dân miền Tây: phạt 3 lon

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em thấy có hai em cứ nhìn các bác (Anh số 3 từ trên xuống). các bác nói chuyện gì mà em nó thèm đến tụt cả....áo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cô đang bàn nhau: trúng mấy tên mê sắt hơn mê sắc rồi

----------


## ga_cnc

Nhìn bác Nam ấy mà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CKD

À.. thì ra là nhìn a uống bia đen đẹp giai.

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy tui uống bia đen được mấy em hâm mộ mà ganh tị hả?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, theo phong tục là phải phạt bác 10 lon

----------


## ga_cnc

:Cool:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ahdvip

Em bấm nút biến đây, anh Nam có hỏi ai đăng ảnh này thì đừng nói em nha, hehe.

----------

Gamo, ga_cnc, im_atntc, Quang_Q7

----------


## Quang_Q7

"Ảnh không những đẹp trai, chịu chơi mà nghe mấy cha kia nói ảnh còn có ... cái khoan ngon lắm đó mày"...

----------


## Nam CNC

bó chiếu mấy cha luôn.

----------


## Gamo

chết cười với bác ahdvip  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

Tiếc quá ko đi được, đang ở nhà thay tã cho con.  :Frown: (

----------


## Gamo

con gái hả bác?  :Wink:  cho giống nguyên dàn mấy tên Cncpro

----------

